# South Oldham Lions BBQ & Bluegrass Festival



## reflect (May 23, 2006)

Hello,

Wondering if any members will be at the this event? 

06/02 - 06/03 2006 Crestwood, KY State Championship
South Oldham Lions BBQ & Bluegrass Festival


Take care,

Brian


----------



## reflect (Jun 17, 2006)

Finally got a break from work, it's been a BUSY month  :( .

Anyway here are some pics from the competition...

http://67.59.143.91/images/Oldham-KY...val/index.html

Take care,

Brian


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jun 17, 2006)

How was the festival.  Good Q?


----------



## prplptcrzr2003 (Jun 20, 2006)

I SO want to go to a BBQ competition. I would love to be able to go to Memphis in May one year (maybe next year?), but does anyone know of any upcoming BBQ competitions in Georgia? Another question: Has anyone here ever competed or currently competes? I would love to try that one day but would love to hear feedback from folks with experience to tell me "it's awesome - go for it!" or "man, what a headache!"


----------



## reflect (Jun 20, 2006)

Cajun, goes without saying....great  :D . There was a couple of funky entries but on the whole it was "Good eating". They were selling "self judging" tickets for $5. My wife bought one and then got to go to the teams site and get a sample. Not sure how happy the teams were with this. Think about it, they work all night after a long drive. Then when the comp. is over they still have to hand out samples. I would be more concerened with breaking down my site.

For Georgia contests by the KCBS hit the folowing page and input your state...

http://kcbs.us/search.jsp

Take care,

Brian


----------

